# Water gets cloudy



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

I followed Diana's instruction to start this 10g planted tank al natural but every time I turn the filter the water gets cloudy. I really new to this.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

do you have a strong filter?

It's pretty common when you first set up a npt it get's cloudy... you can do a 50% WATER change until it clears up.


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

one more question, what kind of fish I should put in there?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

QuantumX said:


> I followed Diana's instruction to start this 10g planted tank al natural but every time I turn the filter the water gets cloudy.QUOTE]
> 
> Does this mean that if you don't turn the filter on, the water is clear?
> If your answer is yes, do you think that the water movement is disturbing the soil layer?


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry for the late reply, Yes


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, is not thats strong to do that but it does get cloudy when is running maybe I'll change the filter.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe changing the carbon may help too.

I believe after some time the microbes and bacteria will start glueing the organic together.
I can even see that with bits of wood together etc.


----------



## david f (Mar 24, 2006)

To QuantumX

you may be using a silty clay soil? ,try finding a little info on basic soil textures e.g sand,silt, clay ,can be very informative and helpful.


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

QuantumX said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.


I would add a little more gravel, turn the filter flow rate way down, and do water changes.

This problem will decrease with time as bacteria glue the clay particles together (my book, p. 134-135) . Thank you, Newbie314! However, I would take preventive action now. You don't want the clay particles to settle on the plant leaves. A heavy "dust build-up" will encourage algae growth on the leaves and hurt the plants.

A good mechanical filter would also help. However, time may also do the trick!


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I didn't do any thing and the water now is looking crystal clear and yes I notice dust on the leaves.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

QuantumX said:


> Well, I didn't do any thing and the water now is looking crystal clear and yes I notice dust on the leaves.


In a situation like this, I sometimes gently tap plants to remove the dust coating.


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried that but it is kind of like stick to the leave of plants.


----------

